# EBtS for Necropolis Knights?



## Deathypoo (Jun 27, 2011)

So I was looking at playing with Necropolis Knights for the first time, and just now realized that EBtS is not a *choice* for deployment... Ambushers (which EBtS is) HAVE to use the ambush deployment rules.

A few points to give the option for using EBtS deployment seemed like a no-brainer and was a huge selling point for taking them in the first place, but now I'm not so sure. Does anyone have an opinion? Or should I use just stick with Sepulchral Stalkers to fulfill my snake quota...


----------



## Lord Azune (Nov 12, 2011)

EBtS is an option.. its an option of naughty points per model to give it to the whole unit. You can just deploy them normally without wasting the extra points if you don't like it. It can however allow you to appear behind your enemy, giving them a horrible new threat to deal with before they continue. Either they turn around and deal with it and get charged from the rear or they advance to attack another of your units and let it charge their rear. Win-Win.


----------

